# Phalaenopsis production Netherlands style



## monocotman (Dec 6, 2020)

How to produce 75,000 phalaenopsis a week!



No aisles! The workers check the plants from an overhead gantry that moves across the sea of growing plants.
Some of the budding plants had five or six spikes,
David


----------



## eds (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for posting David. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 6, 2020)

That is impressive! The automation and machinery is so amazing.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 6, 2020)

Great videos, David! 
Very interesting, stunning, amazing...and a little bit scary. No wonder so many smaller nurseries haven't been able to compete and have had to close down!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 20, 2020)

the scale and automation are astounding.


----------



## Rockbend (Dec 20, 2020)

I went to school with Chris, the guy in the video. Great guy!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2020)

What's his 'story'?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow! Like lettuce!


----------

